# Sticky  Equipment Retailer Reviews -Alphabetical Listing



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Search for a retailer in the alphabetical list to click and add your comments to the topic for that retailer. Existing reviews have been moved to a miscellaneous subforum. You can read, but no longer reply to any reviews in the Misc subforum as that has effectively become an archive. Any retailers with a significant number of reviews will have them merged together and added to the alphabetical list below (moderator time permitting).

*If the retailer is NOT on this list, you may create a new review topic for that retailer pending approval by a moderator. *If the retailer is already on this list,  *your review* *will not be approved*. This prevents multiple topics for the same retailer.

*It's worth making the point that these are member reviews of retailers and not an endorsement or caution for any particular Retailer by CFUK. You should always read all reviews, as businesses can change over time and make your decision after this.*

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56320-equipment-retailer-reviews-guidelines-31220/?do=embed

Alchemy Coffee

Another Coffee LTD

The Barista Club

*Bella Barista*

*Black Cat Coffee*

cafekultur

Caffe Italia

Clumsy Goat

Coffee beans Coffee Machines LTD

THE COFFEE BEAN (Andy @ The coffee bean)

Coffee Box

Coffee Compass

Coffeehit

*Decent Espresso*

Edesia Espress

Elektro's

Espresso-machines.nu

Ethical Addictions Coffee Roasters

The Espresso Shop

Espresso Underground

Ferrari Espresso

Foundry Coffee Roasters

Happy Donkey

Hasbean

Javahub

Lakeland

Lamacchinadelcaffe

Limini Coffee

Machina Coffee

My Espresso

Nuova Ricambi Srl

Square Mile Coffee

Sigma Coffee Wakefield

Whittards


----------

